# Reserve Officer Salary



## jgreen902 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is for the reserve officers out there. What is your current salary and how often do you work? I understand it varies from town to town, but I just wanna see some of the your answers. Thanks :-k


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a Special and receive no Pay. We do 2-3 Cruiser shifts a month and cover during an Emergency. We do however get paid details.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah your special alright, Mack. (just Kiddin).


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not on any department, but can help ya out around the Blackstone Valley area.

Millville starts at $15.00 and goes up to $19.85 after 3 years, plus the usual contract increases... They typically work weekends and holidays only....occasionally covering for FTers during the week. One person on per shift except during the day, they have a working Chief there....Average guy gets about 3-5 shifts a month...while the town relies on their PTer's, they are fully staffed

Uxbridge starts at $10.00 and ends at $10.00 lol....The Chief figures if you want the job bad enough, you'll stick around and do your time and wait for FT slot.....problem is, the wait time can vary from about 1 years to 3 years....or more....The department is young, and fully staffed at the moment....They work as often as there are vacanacies....3 guys on a shift, 4 with the Chief during the day.....Between guys taking days off, working details, and holidays....there are plenty of shifts to be had....But for 10 bucks an hour....

Douglas is phasing out their PTers....

Northbridge PTer's are not allowed to work the road, and if they are its to ride shotgun with a FTer....they work parades, details, etc. but typically no road time...I think their pay is about $14.00 an hour...

Sutton is phasing out their PTer's

Blackstone does not employ PTer's

Mendon does not employ PTer's

Hopedale has a small crew, with PTer's not sure on working conditions or pay though....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Working Chief? The guy actually patrols. Thats cool, most Chiefs small town chiefs seem to be tied up doing admin. stuff and will respond to emergency help calls and occasionally pick up calls in town when commuting home in town. Do any other departments actually have Chiefs that patrol? Besides the extreme western MA towns.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

It's interesting, more and more PDs are phasing out part timers, the only few that still have them are in auxiliary/special capacities.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Still plenty of Ptimers in central/western MA.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Macop said:


> Still plenty of Ptimers in central/western MA.


Not to jump a thread but what cities in western MA have PTers?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

tazoez said:


> Not to jump a thread but what cities in western MA have PTers?


not sure about cities, but lots of the towns in central and western Mass have em.


----------

